# FreeBSD + IBM PowerPC = ?



## COBRA (Nov 18, 2008)

I greet all.
I apologize in advance for the very poor English, my Russian-speaking and writing on the dictionary.

The issue of this nature: I have available four production servers IBM. Now they installed Linux RHEL. has any sense at all to transfer to FreeBSD? in terms of support equipment.

someone who put their system BSD line? If so, please share your experiences. I frankly do not get it.

FreeBSD supports it? if so, where to get the normal ISO image for installation.

----
[root @ Local1 ~] # cat / proc / cpuinfo
processor: 0
cpu: POWER5 (gs)
clock: 1498.500000MHz
revision: 2.0

processor: 1
cpu: POWER5 (gs)
clock: 1498.500000MHz
revision: 2.0

processor: 2
cpu: POWER5 (gs)
clock: 1498.500000MHz
revision: 2.0

processor: 3
cpu: POWER5 (gs)
clock: 1498.500000MHz
revision: 2.0

processor: 4
cpu: POWER5 (gs)
clock: 1498.500000MHz
revision: 2.0

processor: 5
cpu: POWER5 (gs)
clock: 1498.500000MHz
revision: 2.0

processor: 6
cpu: POWER5 (gs)
clock: 1498.500000MHz
revision: 2.0

processor: 7
cpu: POWER5 (gs)
clock: 1498.500000MHz
revision: 2.0

timebase: 187545000
machine: CHRP IBM ,9116-561
[root @ Local1 ~] #
----
------------------------------


----------



## phs (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't think FreeBSD supports any of those machines. The PowerPC Port has its focus on PowerPC-based Macs and, as of lately, on embedded Products.


----------



## COBRA (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you phs. FreeBSD really does not support the PowerPC architecture from IBM. However, for me this remains an open question. Maybe somebody can recommend another free distro.


----------



## Djn (Mar 24, 2009)

Ooh, that looks like nice hardware. I do want a POWER5 machine to play with. 

It'a also rather uncommon hardware, so not too many OSes will work well. Since IBM have worked with Linux to support it, I'd suggest you stick to that for now. (The only other unix-like OS I can think of that is well supported is of course AIX, but I guess you have reasons for not using that.)

There is also an OpenSolaris port to the zSeries, but it won't run on your System p5.


----------



## roddierod (Mar 24, 2009)

Yellow Dog Linux, I believe used to support the PowerPC, not sure about the Power5.


----------

